

Parallel Haskell Digest #2: Haskell threading & concurrency primer - SkyMarshal
http://www.well-typed.com/blog/53

======
SkyMarshal
That blog is actually up to Digest #6, but #2 was more accessible to people
curious about Haskell but unfamiliar with its code. Lots of good stuff in all
the Digests though, if you're interested in Haskell's concurrency &
parallelism.

